# Will this work?



## Kaws (Jan 22, 2010)

I recently acquired a 25g fish tank. Since I don't have much money right now, would it be okay if I just buy/add plants slowly? And instead of fish I would use flakes as a source of ammonia. Then after I have a lot of plants I'll start buying fish. I also don't plan on going all out with the plants, I will not have CO2 nor any special lighting for now. I currently have a 20w fluorescent light.
Does this sound good?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Research El Natural planted tanks, you can go that route, but the setup is slightly diff then what you posted. You still need a powerhead for circulation though.... and a heater if you want tropicals


----------



## Kaws (Jan 22, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> Research El Natural planted tanks, you can go that route, but the setup is slightly diff then what you posted. You still need a powerhead for circulation though.... and a heater if you want tropicals


I looked it up and it sounds good. I already have a heater. And I don't want to buy a power head unless it's absolutely necessary. I already have a Fluval filter, wouldn't that circulate the water? Oh and what brand of soil is good? I read that some have an excess amount of ammonia.

Thanks for the help btw.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kaws said:


> I already have a Fluval filter, wouldn't that circulate the water?


Kw:

Yes.

TR


----------



## Kaws (Jan 22, 2010)

Would this be a good soil to use? I don't know if it has any additives that might be harmful.

http://www.amazon.com/Garden-Safe-O...sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1264185448&sr=1-3


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking at APC forums, I would go with the Miracle grow organic choice soil, then cap it with whatever gravel/sand you want. You should be able to find that dirt at the local plant nursery, or home/DIY store....

I'm not sure how much you have looked into the setup, but I'm pretty sure you need to empty the tank and do the substrate before filling. Otherwise your gonna get mud... 

Natural Planted tanks, still have a slight cycle like period just like normal tanks IMO. What ever dirt you use I would give at the very least a week before you add fish. You don't need to do a cycle like a normal tank, but you want to make sure water quality is in order before adding fish. Also start off slowly with fish, you should not see a cycle if done correctly. The plants should absorb the ammonia, the filter will eventually establish itself as well....


----------



## Kaws (Jan 22, 2010)

The tank is empty. And yeah I won't be adding fish for a while, I'm focusing on filling the tank with plants first.
I'm probably going to have to add more lights. I have a 20w over a 25g tank which is less than 1w/g. How do I go about adding more lights in the tank ? I don't want to take the cover off and hang lamps over it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Depending on how long your tank is, you can probably find a higher wattage light fixture that can replace your other one.
Although, if you do a low light plants tank then you could probably get away with the light you have.

The fluorescent lights that I just adore, are the T-5 lights. Check those out. Very strong lights that really brighten your aquarium.


----------



## Kaws (Jan 22, 2010)

I looked some up, they're way too expensive. I'll just stick with what I got for now maybe in the future I'll upgrade.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaws said:


> I looked some up, they're way too expensive. I'll just stick with what I got for now maybe in the future I'll upgrade.


lol sounds like a good plan. If you find the right plants, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

There is a cheap upgrade you can do, but its all DIY. T5s are nice, but they are expensive, the bulbs are also expensive to replace running $15-20 online for cheap ones. 

What I suggest(what I do at least) is to make a fixture using spiral compact florescent, like the ones you can get from the store. You can retrofit them into your current striplight, or make a hood to mount them in. You can make a fixture that matches a power compact for much cheaper. They also have lots of advantages over the store ones, adjustable wattage is a biggy. I'm currently building a 2ft fixture that can run between 39-72watts because I am not limited to a specific wattage bulb,I don't have to worry about a ballast or starters. If you get really fancy you can make adjustable moonlights for $10 max.... much less for regular moonlights. 

Here is a pic of one of my simple $20 DIY (not counting moonlight, price includes the cost of 4 bulbs). I think it is limited to 28 watts or less, its a 2ft retrofit, meaning I removed the 15w T8 fluorescent and mounted the new light in the same plastic housing. You can make a wooden fixture, which will run larger lights (24w) for a extra $10, or use a raingutter $5. Home depot sells 5500K bulbs, fleetfarm 6500K, Menards has them, IDK about lowes... usually packs of 4 for $7-13. 

Only downside is you need to build it, they can take a while, especially the first time. If you have even basic wiring knowledge it is very easy. If you are interested in doing this at all just PM me.


----------

